# Who can do bobcat rug\?



## presmyk (Nov 17, 2009)

i have a big bobcat i trapped skinned and tanned for rug but no money to go further. Just seeing if could find some one able to do little cheaper than around this small town. pm me if you can and price rug with eyes teeth and all that


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

$625 plus freight


----------



## presmyk (Nov 17, 2009)

any one else or know any taxi around?


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

Call Animal Artistry, I'm sure they do rugs.


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

Don't shop price for taxidermy, especially anything that starts or ends with "cat". You'll regret it.


----------



## callou2131 (Dec 2, 2009)

Yup! Save your money until you can afford a good cat guy. Cats are hard to do, and there are some real bad ones out there. You can spend $600 and get a nice rug or you can spend $300 and get one of these.


----------



## Olgord (Jul 28, 2005)

MOC said:


> Don't shop price for taxidermy, especially anything that starts or ends with "cat". You'll regret it.


Isn't that the truth.

OlGord


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Those are some great examples of what you get when you try to put "cheap" and "quality" in the same sentence.


----------



## presmyk (Nov 17, 2009)

i know that thats why i want to see pics of their "cat work"


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

presmyk said:


> i know that thats why i want to see pics of their "cat work"


You never asked for pics, you just said you were looking for something "cheaper" than what you found local. We have no idea what you are looking for as far as price goes, so it's difficult to help you with your question. Chances are though, if you find something cheap it's going to look the part.


----------



## presmyk (Nov 17, 2009)

well who ever sends a price if im interested i ask for pics pretty simple actualy


----------



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

For someone that’s wanting a “deal”, you sure seem to have a crappy attitude. Everyone is trying to tell you nicely that if you want a cheap mount, you’ll probably end up with a cheap/crappy mount. Just how is it you expect to get a better deal after shipping two ways than you can find locally? You haven’t said what the local prices were, but experience (and common sense) tells me that shipping a frozen cat overnight, and then a crated mount, is going to be quite expensive.


----------



## ioniskwocky (Oct 26, 2011)

*Thanks Good Forum*

Cool news it is really. I have been seeking for this update.


----------



## pirogue53 (Mar 8, 2003)

You don't have far to drive from Camp Verde to find a good taxidermist. A 3 hour drive puts you in most of the state and several top notch taxidermists. This is not much for something you have the rest of your life, if you spend a little. You get what you pay for.


----------



## presmyk (Nov 17, 2009)

M.Magis said:


> For someone that’s wanting a “deal”, you sure seem to have a crappy attitude. Everyone is trying to tell you nicely that if you want a cheap mount, you’ll probably end up with a cheap/crappy mount. Just how is it you expect to get a better deal after shipping two ways than you can find locally? You haven’t said what the local prices were, but experience (and common sense) tells me that shipping a frozen cat overnight, and then a crated mount, is going to be quite expensive.


no attitude here and before you start talking about the situation like you know every thing get the facts. but its already tanned if i am going to get it done will be taking to mark plunket. thank you every one for the helpfull info,funny pics and prices timberland your price is pretty good. and even the not so helpfull (magis)


----------



## kybowhunter90 (Jun 16, 2011)

how did that dude get his taxidermist license?


----------



## callou2131 (Dec 2, 2009)

kybowhunter90 said:


> how did that dude get his taxidermist license?


He paid his $29.95 like everyone else!


----------

